
Bottle Cap Thread Calculator - sohkamyung
https://www.noupoi.net/bottle-cap-thread-calculator.html
======
ukd1
Seems cool, I'd love it generated or was OpenSCAD code though

~~~
szc
You will likely be interested in this then,

    
    
        https://github.com/adrianschlatter/threadlib
    

Lifted from the comments of this HackADay article,

    
    
        https://hackaday.com/2020/07/12/learn-the-secrets-of-matching-bottle-cap-threads-to-one-another/

------
sitzkrieg
why the heck does the spec cost money

